# Cod fillets no taste



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Guys,
I got a bag of Cod fillets on sale the other day. I love fish.
I rolled one in corn meal and garlic powder then fried in butter. The coating tasted great, but even lemon couldn't help the cod. Just great texture and no taste. What can I add or do to get some flavor, hopefully a fish flavor?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

cod, and all white fish is kind of blah. As I have gotten older I prefer the taste of the oilier fish, like salmon, yellowtail, tuna. 
Sprinkle with a tiny bit of cayenne to punch it up. Also, 1000 Islands salad dressing makes the BEST tartar sauce (we tried this in the Thousand Islands, and thats all we use now)
HTH


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

For cod or pan fish I use drakes mix, it's the best.
Use it dry to make a dry coating & to it I add Garlic powder, thyme, pepper & paprika.
Everyone always loves my fish.

For tarter I just mix mayo or salad dressing with Dill relish & that's it.


----------



## glwalker (Apr 19, 2005)

A sprinkling of vinegar might also work.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Use Vanilla extract.

A few drops of Vanilla added to any kind of fish will bring out more of the fish flavour, this is most especially true of any kind of shell fish and crustaceans like prawns, shrimp, crab and lobster.

If your cod is tasteless it is probably not very fresh, cod is best eaten as soon as it is caught when it still holds most of it's delicate flavour.

If you're going to fry your cod in butter again, melt the butter then stir in 1/8th of a teaspoon of vanilla extract plus any other seasonings you wish, then cook the cod in that.

.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

spice (salt, pepper, old bay etc) the fish BEFORE dredging, batter, etc ... it helps a LOT


----------

